# genesis?



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

anyone know bout them? my firend is thinking about SVS or Genesis http://www.genesismedialabs.com/hometheater506.html


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I've never heard of them, but $4,000 would go a long ways with SVS, especially if your friend has room for larger speakers.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I can speak from experience - SVSound has some of the best products AND best service of just about any company I have ever dealt with. You won't go wrong with them. Hope this helps. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I can recall some early products about 25-30 years ago from a company called Genesis. They were nothing special but not bad in lower to mid price ranges. I wonder if this is the same company. Where did you hear about them?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes,... This is another in a long line of "White Van" speakers. The "Genesis Media Labs" name is trying to pull customers away from the legitimate "Genesis Advanced Technologies".

Just look at their warranty info;

"If parts should be required within this 1 year period, that immediately follows the purchase date, the warranty division will, subject to the terms of this warranty, supply these parts without charge. However, any miscellaneous expenses incurred are the consumers responsibility.
1. You are responsible for transporting your product for repair.
2. Please pack up the defective part carefully. Include the product's serial number and a description of the problem. Send it prepaid to Consumer Warranty Division, 10073 Valley View Street, Suite #104, Cypress, CA 9630, USA
3. Please Do Not Return The Cabinet Enclosure. The cabinet is not covered under warranty and may get damaged in shipping.
4. All shipping arrangements must be made by you and all shipping charges and insurance must be fully prepaid."

Are you kidding me? Just go ahead and pull that crossover out and send it in,..... that is if they even have a crossover.
Only contact is by e-mail or fax,.... no voice number.

I'd definitely advise your friend to stay away form Genesis Media Labs.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I just went to the site for Genesis Advanced Technologies and noted the involvement, at least at one time of Arnie Nudell (Infinity). The also seem to have working links to actual dealer lists which include some well respected dealers that I know. It still looks like a different company than I recall from the late 70s or early 80s named Genesis, but my aging memory may be failing me.

I created threads for each company in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum and sent requests to each for updates on the contact information and any additional information that they may want to include. I will be curious to see what response I get from each. Thanks for the info, Mark.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My guess is you'll get a response from Genesis Advanced Technologies, but I would not expect one from Genesis Media Labs. :whistling: That is unless a couple of irate guys show up on your doorstep in a white van :yikes:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have dealt with intransigent vendors for about three decades. I have a pretty good Eastwood attitude that I can lay on them...

To be fair, we have not heard from either yet. All we know at this point is that one of them looks considerably less credible than the other, but it could amount to incompetent marketing and web design. We'll see. I would not be surprised to ge a response from neither. Many of the vendors that I have sent similar requests to have not responded. Seems foolish, as the entries in the Reference Info Forum is essentially free advertisement of their contact info, and most have received hundreds of views, but they still don't respond.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

I think he' gonna go with SVS. I ordered the SCS-01 front three, i've never heard them, but off the feedback i've read since joining i'm totally confident they'll be great i'm already impressed with customer service.


----------

